# E' successo un 48



## fataturchina

Ciao amici,

devo preparare un exposé nel quale spiego diverse espressioni italiane e propongo una traduzione francese. Tra le altre, mi piacerebbe molto inserire il modo di dire "E' successo un 48" e ho già provveduto a redigere spiegazione e contesto ma non saprei come tradurlo in francese, dato che tradotto letteralmente non ha molto senso.

Qualcuno può aiutarmi?

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Vuoi spiegare in francese una frase che non sai tradurre in francese?


----------



## fataturchina

*New*
Beh spiegare il significato non mi sembra difficile, più che altro vorrei trovare un corrispondente a questo modo di dire. Un'espressione francese che indichi una serie di eventi caotici, confusionari, spesso difficili da spiegare.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Ciao fataturchina,

penso a "chambardement" o "grand chambardement" - spiegazioni qui : CHAMBARDEMENT : Définition de CHAMBARDEMENT

Saluti


----------



## fataturchina

Grazie mille, LesCopainsd'abord!
Buona giornata


----------

